# Concordanza del participio passato



## daniele712

Da un paio d'anni ho dei dubbi sull'esatta concordanza del participio passato(sempre con il soggetto o anche con il complemento oggetto?).
Ho trovato in proposito un interessante parere sulla rubrica del Corsera 'lo scoglilingua' da parte del linguista De Rienzo,parere sulla cui autorevolezza non nutro alcun dubbio.Questo il link: http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/scioglilingua041002.shtml

Posto che il participio passato nei verbi composti con l'ausiliare essere(o venire es. : vengo ricordato) si concorda con il soggetto,i problemi per quanto mi riguarda nascono quando l'ausiliare è avere.

Cito dal link:
'Il participio rimane invariato quanto l'ausiliare è avere(i cani hanno abbaiato)'...'la grammatica consente(non obbliga) di concordare il participio
dei verbi transitivi con il complemento oggetto,quando questo precede il verbo'. es Le donne che ho viste.
Mentre l'unico caso in cui è obbligatorio concordare il participio con il complemento oggetto si ha "quando il complemento oggetto è costituito dai pronomi atoni:'lo' 'la' 'li' ". es. L'ho(lei) vista arrivare -->costruzione obbligatoria.

Ancora dal link :"Con le particelle 'mi','ti','ci','vi' in funzione di complemento oggetto l'obbligo di concordanza è facoltativo". [vi ho guardato come vi ho guardati]

Ancora :"La frase dati i limiti di tempo è corretta..deriva dall'ablativo assoluto... in cui il participio va obbligatoriamente concordato".

Vi riporto questo piccolo intervento perchè a me ha risolto parecchi dubbi visto che la mia conoscenza in materia diffettava di un qualche supporto di tipo scientifico; spero possa essere di qualche utilità.

Detto questo voi preferite  dire : 
1 io ti ho conquistato (detto da un uomo a una donna) o io ti ho conquistata;

2 i film che ho guardato o i film che ho guardati ?

3 E secondo voi alla luce di questo schema si può dire solo:
di tutte quelle noci, ne ho mangiate alcune
o anche
di tutte quelle noci , ne ho mangiato alcune 
e quale usereste preferibilmente?

Ps Son gradite le segnalazioni di altri link sull' argomento o citazioni di grammatiche per confortare o confutare quanto sopra.
 
Daniele (con il crampo alle dita e il mal di testa causati da questo thread)


----------



## TimeHP

Io mi regolo così:

1. Ho mangiato una mela
2. L'ho mangiata
3. La mela che ho mangiato
4. Di mele ne ho mangiate

Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimeHP said:


> Io mi regolo così:
> 
> 1. Ho mangiato una mela
> 2. L'ho mangiata
> 3. La mela che ho mangiato
> 4. Di mele ne ho mangiate
> 
> Ciao



Concordo, farei le stesse scelte.


----------



## daniele712

TimeHP said:


> Io mi regolo così:
> 
> 1. Ho mangiato una mela
> 2. L'ho mangiata
> 3. La mela che ho mangiato
> 4. Di mele ne ho mangiate
> 
> Ciao


Time ,Paul ,Akire grazie della pronta risposta.

Vedo che preferite  tutti 'La mela che ho mangiato' ( come farei io).
L'esempio 'L'ho mangiata' se leggete bene il post#1 è obbligatorio perchè è obbligatorio con lo , la . li (presumo con le)concordare con il pronome. es. li ho visti .

Invece secondo il testo è facoltativo concordare il participio passato con il soggetto o il complemento oggetto in presenza di mi,ti,ci,vi .
Quindi voi scrivereste :
2(il soggetto è una donna) m'ha colpita o m'ha colpito?
T'ho colpito (ti = una donna) o t'ho colpita?
Care ragazze quei playboy da quattro soldivi hanno conquistate o vi hanno conquistato? (secondo il linguista sono entrambe corrette vi chiedo un parere di gusto, quale versione vi 'ispira' di più? )

Poi ho visto che scrivereste tutti 'ne ho mangiate', ma secondo voi (visto il parere di cui sopra) 'di quelle mele ne ho mangiato' è grammaticalmente scorretto?

Daniele


----------



## Akire72

Daniele, per me è solo una questione di gusto o stile personale. In teoria secondo me è più corretto dire "quel playboy da 4 soldi ci ha conquistate tutte quante" però ammetto che parlando è più facile che io dica "il mio ragazzo mi ha conquistato con un sorriso" piuttosto che "mi ha conquistata con un sorriso" come sarebbe forse più corretto, almeno da un punto di vista stilistico.

P.s. il dialoghetto sopra l'ho inventato su due piedi, una cosa molto quotidiana... lo provavo mentalmente per darti il mio p.d.v. e alla fine l'ho trascritto


----------



## jazyk

Spontaneamente non faccio la concordanza con mi, ti, ci e vi. Lo faccio con una persona speciale solo per impressionarla.


----------



## tuens

Ciao a tutti - 
questa domanda avra' piu senso per chi parla entrambi il francese e l'italiano... 
volevo sapere se e' necessario fare la concordanza del participio passato  e l'oggeto come in francese quando segue la parola "CHE" 
(quelli verbi del gruppo "avere" ovviamente)


INSOMMA, QUAL'E' MEGLIO (DICIAMO CHE LA COSA DI CUI STIAM PARLANDO E' FEMMINILE/SINGOLARE):
*...CHE HO PRESO
...CHE HO PRESA

vi ringrazio in anticipo! ciao, buone feste
*


----------



## jazyk

In francese è obbligatoria, in italiano è facoltativa la concordanza fra il participio passato e l'oggetto diretto nel caso che ci presenti. Il participio passato rimane quasi sempre invariato in italiano: ... che ho preso. Guarda, però, che l'altra opzione non è sbagliata, è soltanto meno comune.


----------



## tonete

Ma per esempio, in questo caso:

_la macchina, la ho comprata il mese scorso_

Non è obbligatorio fare la concordanza? Non sarebbe lo stesso caso?

Saluti!

Tonete


----------



## jazyk

Sì, è obbligatoria e teoricamente apparterrebbe allo stesso caso, visto che si tratta di un oggetto diretto premesso al verbo. Tuttavia, quando c'è un _che_ con la funzione di oggetto, la concordanza è facoltativa, come detto sopra.


----------



## tonete

Qundi: _la macchina che ho comprato _sarebbe sempre corretto?

Grazie!


----------



## jazyk

Sì, o meno comune: la macchina che ho comp(e)rata.


----------



## daniele712

> Tuens


Puoi dire la macchina che ho comprato/a
L'unico caso in cui è obbligatorio concordare il participio passato al complemento oggetto è quando questo è introdotto da 'la,li,lo e le(quando è il plurale di la es. le ho avvertite). Un caso discusso in questo forum è su cui tutti i forumisti (me escluso,aspetto ancora qualcuno che porti qualche 'documento') sono d'accordo riguarda la concordanza del participio con ne come nell'esempio: ( di quelle noci) ne ho mangiate diverse.
Col _che_ puoi concordare a tuo piacimento , fatto salvo che il participio passato non sia introdotto dal verbo essere.
Più chiarimenti e alcuni link puoi trovarli nel 'mio' thread (omonimo) "Concordanza del participio passato" che trovi qui http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=286378 


Daniele


----------



## claudine2006

tuens said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Questa domanda avrà piu senso per chi parla sia il francese sia l'italiano...
> volevo sapere se è necessario fare la concordanza tra il participio passato e l'oggetto come in francese quando segue la parola (il pronome) "CHE"
> (per i verbi che si costruiscono con l'ausiliare "avere" ovviamente)
> 
> 
> INSOMMA, QUAL E/cos'è MEGLIO (DICIAMO CHE LA COSA DI CUI STIAMO PARLANDO E' FEMMINILE/SINGOLARE):
> *...CHE HO PRESO*
> *...CHE HO PRESA*
> 
> *Vi ringrazio in anticipo! Ciao, buone feste.*


----------



## Andrea70

Salve
La regola é semplice e dovrebbe sempre essere rispettata:
Quando il complemento oggetto precede il participio passato, quest'ultimo si accorda secondo genere e numero al complemento oggetto. Quindi dire "Grazie per averci seguitO", come fanno tantissimi presentatori di telegiornale, é, secondo me, un grave errore.
In francese questa regola vale sempre, senza eccezioni.
Per i fautori del "grazie per averci seguitO", una domanda:
perché dovremmo mantenere l'O finale per ci e vi (ci ha vistO / Vi ha vistO) e invece per Li, questa regola ci é preculsa? (nessuno potrebbe dire "Li ha vistO")
Voglio dire: Ci e Vi non hanno forse dignità di plurale come Li?
Se provassimo a portare più rispetto per la nostra lingua, magari cominciando a seguire sempre questa piccola regola?
Spero di non avervi tediatI


----------



## daniele712

Personamente non mi hai tediato. Ma neppure convinto del tutto .
La lingua italiana, come tante altre, è piena di bizzarrie ed eccezioni e questa distinzione tra 'li' e 'ci-vi' probabilmente ne fa parte(a meno che qualcuno riesca a trovare una spiegazione valida per queste differenze). Personalmente trovo sufficiente sapere come è giusto dire caso per caso, non pretendo che si osservi la stessa regola per costruzioni diverse , per quanto analoghe.
E nel caso in questione preferisco di gran lunga -ci ha visto- a -ci ha visti- .

Daniele


----------



## Zena_101

... esistono? Anche giornalisti e personaggi politici in TV e radio usano spesso frasi tipo: "Grazie per averci seguito" oppure frasi pronunciate da donne tipo: "Non mi hai seguito con attenzione" ecc.
Mi sono quindi chiesto se, all'interno di quelle frasi, non sarebbe stato corretto usare i participi con diversa vocale finale riferita ai soggetti.
Spero che questa discussione non sia già stata affrontata altrove, ma dando un'occhiata ai topic mi pare di no.
Grazie e ciao.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao Zena, non è che mi è molto chiara la tua domanda.
OK, il secondo esempio l'ho capito:
In "Non mi hai seguit*o* con attenzione" pronunciato da donna, il PP dovrebbe andare al femminile: "Non mi hai seguit*a* con attenzione".
Ma la prima frase? Cos'ha di strano?


----------



## Zena_101

lo strano che intravedo è che essendo una frase al plurale "averci seguito", dovrebbe essere "averci seguiti", sbaglio?

Ciao.


----------



## sabrinita85

Guarda, ho trovato questo:


> «A regola», se l’ausiliare è «avere», in italiano come in francese, il participio passato concorda in genere e numero col complemento oggetto da esso retto (ovviamente, con l’ausiliare «essere» il participio passato concorda sempre col soggetto) *_solo_ se quest’ultimo (il complemento oggetto, cioè) _precede_ il verbo*. E.g., «ho visto Maria», ma «l’ho vista» (dove «la» si riferisce a «Maria») e quindi anche «t’ho vista» (se «ti» è «Maria»). Di piú: «T’ho prestato le scarpe», ma «le scarpe che t’ho prestate». In quest’ultimo caso, ovvero quando il complemento oggetto sia un pronome relativo, si tende sempre piú (nell’uso moderno letterario) a non far concordare il participio passato col complemento oggetto che lo precede, i.e., nell’esempio precedente, «le scarpe che t’ho prestato» (nell’uso colloquiale, questo è ormai norma).


Firmo e sottoscrivo.

Quindi nell'uso colloquiale è normale far concordare il PP con il CO che lo precede, mentre di norma, non dovrebbe essere così. Di norma.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Zena_101 said:


> Spero che questa discussione non sia già stata affrontata altrove, ma dando un'occhiata ai topic mi pare di no.


E invece... 
Dai un'occhiata anche ai messaggi più vecchi di questa discussione, magari trovi già qualche risposta.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:


> Guarda, ho trovato questo:
> Firmo e sottoscrivo.
> [...]
> Quindi nell'uso colloquiale è normale far concordare il PP con il CO che lo precede, mentre di norma, non dovrebbe essere così. Di norma.


Sabri, in realtà dalla tua citazione di infarinato (ma non solo da quella) io dedurrei il contrario, e cioè che con 'avere' come ausiliare ormai è normale lasciare invariato il participio passato, anche se il complemento oggetto precede il verbo. Ed è una possibilità prevista dalla grammatica, tranne quando a fare da oggetto sia uno dei pronomi atoni _lo, la, li, le_. 
A tale proposito, non credo che la motivazione di questa unica 'norma' di accordo sia da imputare al plurale (da cui le domande più su: perché non anche con _ci_ e _vi_?), quanto piuttosto al genere, di _lo_ e _la_ (e quindi del loro plurale), che sono riferiti a una terza persona (presumibilmente non presente in quel momento).


----------



## muppyclaire

Salve a tutti,
mi trovo in difficoltà su questa frase (è una traduzione dal francese...) "un participio passato costruito con l’ausiliare 'avere' si accorda con il complemento oggetto diretto quando esso precede il verbo".
Un rimbabimento estivo mi impedisce di capire se vale la stessa cosa anche per l'italiano...
Qualcuno saprebbe farmi qualche esempio
Grazie!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mmm...l'_esso_ nella tua frase si riferisce al complemento oggetto vero?


----------



## Jana337

Se capisco bene la domanda, la risposta è: Non sempre.
Se l'oggetto diretto è un pronome nella terza persona (lo, la, li, le), si deve.
Altrimenti si può (Mi hai visto/vista?)


----------



## muppyclaire

Sì, "esso" si riferisce al complemento oggetto.
Quello che dice Jana è giusto. Ma cosa succede se non si tratta di un pronome?


----------



## Jana337

muppyclaire said:


> Sì, "esso" si riferisce al complemento oggetto.
> Quello che dice Jana è giusto. Ma cosa succede se non si tratta di un pronome?


Servirebbe un esempio. Per quanto ne so, devi per forza usare anche un pronome se metti l'oggetto prima del verbo.

I suoi amici li conosco tutti.


----------



## muppyclaire

E' appunto sugli esempi che ho difficoltà...
Certo, "le hai viste"...
ma anche "le rose che ho raccolto" e non che "ho raccolte"...
Sono asinissima!


----------



## Jana337

muppyclaire said:


> E' appunto sugli esempi che ho difficoltà...
> Certo, "le hai viste"...
> ma anche "le rose che ho raccolto" e non che "ho raccolte"...
> Sono asinissima!


Ah, le frasi relative. Ma "le rose che ho raccolt*e*" è giusto anche se non obbligatorio, no? Io lo dico così  (le rose che ho raccolte = le rose le quali ho raccolte, quindi l'oggetto c'è implicitamente).


----------



## bubu7

Accordo del participio passato con l'ausiliare _avere_ (Grammatica del Serianni, XI.368):

"La tendenza attuale è quella di lasciare invariato il participio, quale che sia la posizione del complemento oggetto; tuttavia, se l'oggetto è rappresentato da un pronome personale [anteposto], i casi di accordo sono ancora abbastanza frequenti".


----------



## zenitude

Ciao a tutti,
Ho appena avuto lo stesso dilemma con una mail. Anzi chiedo sempre ai miei poveri colleghi ! 
Essendo francese, mi pongo spesso questa domanda.

Ho scritto nella mail:
"Mi manda oggi la relazione che ha scritto"

però ero tentata di scrivere (riferendomi ad una regola grammaticale francese) :
"Mi manda oggi la relazione che ha scritta"

--> la parola "relazione" è messa prima del verbo avere.
Incontro 10000000000000 volte al giorno questo problema e ogni volta chiedo ai miei adorabili colleghi. 
A volte si mette la a a volte la o


----------



## muppyclaire

Grazie a Bubu7 (gran bel nome...! ) per avrenmi riportato la voce di Serianni e un pensiero di affettuosa comprensione per Zenitude: lavorando con il francese, questo dell'accordo del participio è da sempre il mio dilemma principe, che mi procura una confusione "a specchio" (nel francese, uso le "regole" italiane e nell'italiano le regole francesi...). Mi trovo spesso con questa faccia...   e un grande senso di frustrazione...


----------



## gabrigabri

muppyclaire said:


> Salve a tutti,
> mi trovo in difficoltà su questa frase (è una traduzione dal francese...) "un participio passato costruito con l’ausiliare 'avere' si accorda con il complemento oggetto diretto quando esso precede il verbo".
> Un rimbabimento estivo mi impedisce di capire se vale la stessa cosa anche per l'italiano...
> Qualcuno saprebbe farmi qualche esempio
> Grazie!


 


Jana337 said:


> Ah, le frasi relative. Ma "le rose che ho raccolt*e*" è giusto anche se non obbligatorio, no? Io lo dico così  (le rose che ho raccolte = le rose le quali ho raccolto, quindi l'oggetto c'è implicitamente).




Si accorda quando il complemento oggetto procede il verbo avere.
Ho raccolto le rose
LE ho raccolte
Le rose che ho raccolto.

Mi ha mandato la relazione che ha scritto
Me l'ha mandata


----------



## mab1973

Rileggiti il primo dei post, da cui estrapolo questo inciso per rispondere alla tua domanda:
'Il participio rimane invariato quanto l'ausiliare è avere (i cani hanno abbaiato)'...'la grammatica consente(non obbliga) di concordare il participio
dei verbi transitivi con il complemento oggetto,quando questo precede il verbo'. es Le donne che ho viste."

Ciao!


----------



## gabrigabri

mab1973 said:


> Rileggiti il primo dei post, da cui estrapolo questo inciso per rispondere alla tua domanda:
> 'Il participio rimane invariato quanto l'ausiliare è avere (i cani hanno abbaiato)'...'la grammatica consente(non obbliga) di concordare il participio
> dei verbi transitivi con il complemento oggetto,quando questo precede il verbo'. es Le donne che ho viste."
> 
> Ciao!


 

Sì, hai ragione! 
Ma per me è orrbile!!!!

C'è qualcuno che parla veramente così??


----------



## underhouse

Come si accorda il verbo in questo tipo di frasi?

Se lo sono chiesto in molti  o
Se lo sono chiesti in molti.

Ci hanno portato a casa  o
Ci hanno portati a casa

?

Grazie fin d'ora a tutti coloro che mi aiuteranno a schiarirmi le idee!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Al secondo quesito trovi risposta in questo thread chilometrico al quale ho unito il tuo post.
Riguardo il primo, dubito e titubo. Sulle prime sarei partito lancia in resta per _chiesto_, ma ripensandoci... dubito e titubo.


----------



## housecameron

underhouse said:


> Come si accorda il verbo in questo tipo di frasi?
> Se lo sono chiesto in molti o
> Se lo sono chiesti in molti.


 
In molti se lo sono chiesto, quindi _se lo sono chiesto in molti._
Almeno, credo.

Oppure: _In molti si sono chiesti_


----------



## underhouse

housecameron said:


> Almeno, credo.


 
Ciao housecameron,

allora anche tu, come me e MunchnerFax, dubiti e titubi un pochettino...


----------



## housecameron

Ho come l'impressione che 
_Se lo sono chiesti in molti_ sia un mix (si può dire qui? Meglio una _miscela?_) _tra se lo sono chiesto _e _si sono chiesti._
Mah..
Ciao


----------



## giovannino

Ho anch'io gli stessi dubbi di MF ma nella frase in questione direi _chiesto._ Forse se c'è un pronome che precede il verbo il participio si concorda con il pronome (ma questa regola non è prevista solo quando c'è l'ausiliare _avere_?):

Si sono messi il cappotto>Se lo sono messo

Si sono imposti il silenzio>Se lo sono imposto

Si sono fatti questa domanda>Se la sono fatta

Per quello che può valere, ecco i risultati di una ricerca su Google:

Se lo sono chiesto: 714
Se lo sono chiesti: 1800

In molti se lo sono chiesto: 74 
In molti se lo sono chiesti: 3

Se lo sono chiesto in molti: 148
Se lo sono chiesti in molti: 170


----------



## Necsus

underhouse said:


> Come si accorda il verbo in questo tipo di frasi?
> 
> Se lo sono chiesto in molti o
> Se lo sono chiesti in molti.


Be', se può aiutare, la 'regola' è che in presenza dell'ausiliare _essere_ il participio si accorda con il nome a cui si riferisce, però con i _verbi pronominali transitivi_ si può accordare sia con il soggetto che con il complemento oggetto (i bambini si sono lavati/ lavate le orecchie). E _chiedersi_ è un verbo transitivo pronominale, non riflessivo diretto, in quanto la particella pronominale _'si'_ non funge da complemento oggetto, ma da complemento di termine.


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Be', se può aiutare, la 'regola' è che in presenza dell'ausiliare _essere_ il participio si accorda con il nome a cui si riferisce, però con i _verbi pronominali transitivi_ si può accordare sia con il soggetto che con il complemento oggetto (i bambini si sono lavati/ lavate le orecchie)


 
Sì, ma il tuo esempio è diverso dalla frase di underhouse, in cui il complemento oggetto è un pronome atono che precede il verbo. Cosa prevede la regola in questo caso? A me sembra che il participio si debba accordare col pronome, infatti si può dire solo "se le sono lavate". Se è così, non riesco a spiegarmi quei 1800 risultati per "se lo sono chiesti" contro i 714 per "se lo sono chiesto".


----------



## Necsus

giovannino said:


> Sì, ma il tuo esempio è diverso dalla frase di underhouse, in cui il complemento oggetto è un pronome atono che precede il verbo. Cosa prevede la regola in questo caso? A me sembra che il participio si debba accordare col pronome, infatti si può dire solo "se le sono lavate". Se è così, non riesco a spiegarmi quei 1800 risultati per "se lo sono chiesti" contro i 714 per "se lo sono chiesto".


La regola direttamente non sembra prevedere il caso, ma provo a interpretarla. L'accordo è previsto per un verbo transitivo (con ausiliare avere) il cui participio si riferisca ai pronomi atoni precedenti lo, la, li, o le: nella frase 'se lo sono chiesto' si tratta appunto di un verbo transitivo il cui participio si riferisce al pronome atono precedente lo, però con ausiliare essere in quanto verbo pronominale (chiedersi). Siccome la prerogativa dei verbi transitivi è soprattutto quella di avere un complemento oggetto, oltre che l'ausiliare avere se attivi, direi che non è tanto quest'ultimo fatto a determinare la necessità dell'accordo con il pronome, come sembra dire la regola, ma piuttosto la presenza del complemento oggetto (anticipato), senza il quale l'accordo non potrebbe ovviamente esistere.
Su questa base sarebbe giusto dire "se lo sono chiesto" come si dice "se le sono lavate". Resterebbe da capire la ragione per cui "se lo sono chiesti" non suona sbagliato come "se le sono lavati", ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> La regola direttamente non sembra prevedere il caso, ma provo a interpretarla.


 
La tua interpretazione mi sembra estremamente plausibile




			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Resterebbe da capire la ragione per cui "se lo sono chiesti" non suona sbagliato come "se le sono lavati", ma questa è un'altra storia...


Forse potrà aiutarci bubu7, che, se ricordo bene, ha una copia della _Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione. _Lì l'argomento sarà certamente trattato più dettagliamente che nelle grammatiche a nostra disposizione.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... non so se una grammatica, per quanto 'grande', possa fornire una risposta a questo tipo di quesiti. Di solito 'errori' del genere (se l'interpretazione è corretta tali dovrebbero essere) sono frutto di associazioni con altre costruzioni. Per esempio qui una spiegazione potrebbe essere che la forma più frequente senza il pronome atono che precede è 'si sono chiesti', quindi per similitudine, si dice anche 'se lo sono chiesti'.


----------



## bubu7

giovannino said:


> Sì, ma il tuo esempio è diverso dalla frase di underhouse, in cui il complemento oggetto è un pronome atono che *precede* il verbo. Cosa prevede la regola in questo caso? A me sembra che il participio si debba accordare col pronome, infatti si può dire solo "se le sono lavate". Se è così, non riesco a spiegarmi quei 1800 risultati per "se lo sono chiesti" contro i 714 per "se lo sono chiesto".


 
In questo momento non ho sottomano la _Grande Grammatica_ ma mi sembra che la risposta sia già presente nella grammatica del Serianni (nella versione col glossario).

Traggo dal _Glossario_ (sotto la voce _Participio, accordo del_):



> ...
> 4. accordo del participio di un verbo pronominale col soggetto o col complemento oggetto, sia esso *anteposto* o posposto («la meta che ci siamo _prefissati_ o _prefissate_ [se il soggetto è femminile]» - «la meta che ci siamo _prefissata_»). [col pronome: «ce la siamo _prefissati_/_prefissate_/_prefissata_» nota di bubu7]
> ...
> La possibilità di scelta è esistita da sempre in italiano e le restrizioni talvolta suggerite dalle grammatiche non hanno fondamento.


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> ...
> 4. accordo del participio di un verbo pronominale col soggetto o col complemento oggetto, sia esso *anteposto* o posposto («la meta che ci siamo _prefissati_ o _prefissate_ [se il soggetto è femminile]» - «la meta che ci siamo _prefissata_»). [col pronome: «ce la siamo _prefissati_/_prefissate_/_prefissata_» nota di bubu7]
> ...
> La possibilità di scelta è esistita da sempre in italiano e le restrizioni talvolta suggerite dalle grammatiche non hanno fondamento.


Ciao, bubu7. Nell'edizione della Grammatica di Serianni a mia disposizione purtroppo non è presente altro 'glossario' che quello dei termini linguistici, e sull'accordo dei verbi pronominali all'interno della grammatica ho trovato solo, nell'undicesimo capitolo:
"Analoga _[al caso di essere col soggetto o col nome del predicato]_ oscillazione anche nei verbi pronominali, in cui il participio può accordarsi col soggetto ("[gli uomini] si riunivano in crocchi, senza essersi _dati_ l'intesa" Manzoni, I Promessi Sposi, XII 16), oppure col complemento oggetto (ancora un esempio manzoniano: "altri passeggieri s'eran fatta una strada ne' campi" XI 52)".

Comunque, in realtà più che una restrizione suggerita dalla grammatica, a me sembra che nella discussione sia stata evidenziata la mancanza di una specifica nella regola, che invece potrebbe forse essere quella da te citata.
Ho notato, però, che nella citazione non si parla di complemento oggetto costituito da uno dei pronomi atoni lo, la, li, le posti prima del verbo. E mi viene naturale fare la considerazione che anche nell'illustrare l'accordo del participio passato con l'ausiliare avere quando vi sia un complemento oggetto, lo stesso Serianni dice che "non si può indicare una norma stabile" (sia che l'oggetto sia anteposto o posposto), tranne che ["è invariabile quando faccia parte di una locuzione verbale", e che] "si ha l'obbligo di accordo quando il participio si riferisca a uno dei seguenti pronomi atoni precedenti: lo, la, li, le", differenziando quindi questo specifico caso dagli altri.

Anche dopo la lettura della citazione, in effetti, continua di fatto a sembrarmi improponibile una frase come "([i bambini] se le sono lavat*i* [le orecchie]", e non posso fare a meno di pensare che se è previsto l'obbligo di accordo con ausiliare _avere_ quando il complemento oggetto è uno dei pronomi atoni _lo, la, li, le_ anteposti al verbo, probabilmente questo è valido anche con i verbi pronominali transitivi con ausiliare _essere_. Finché dimostrazione contraria non mi convinca, ovviamente.


----------



## Andrea70

gabrigabri said:


> Sì, hai ragione!
> Ma per me è orrbile!!!!
> 
> C'è qualcuno che parla veramente così??


 

Io, quando parlo il mio dialetto: "le fímmene ca aggiu vistE"
Non diciamo quasi mai "Le fímmene ca aggiu vistU"
E di questo ne vado fiero
Poi, parlando italiano, si é quasi costretti ad assumere la forma involgarita: "le donne che ho vistO"
perlomeno nello scritto sarebbe bello mantenere questa regola
"les femmes que j'ai vuEs"
"le fimmene ca aggiu vistE"
"le donne che ho vistE"
Et voilà, ça va sans dire...



underhouse said:


> Come si accorda il verbo in questo tipo di frasi?
> 
> Se lo sono chiesto in molti o
> Se lo sono chiesti in molti.
> 
> Ci hanno portato a casa o
> Ci hanno portati a casa
> 
> ?
> 
> Grazie fin d'ora a tutti coloro che mi aiuteranno a schiarirmi le idee!


 

Allora, il verbo chiedersi é un falso riflessivo
Il vero verbo riflessivo presuppone che la persona che compie l'azione sia al tempo stesso soggetto e complemento oggetto
Esempio: guardarsi
"Mi guardo" = "Io guardo me stesso"
Frase: Voi vi siete guardatI 
Voi-soggetto   Vi-complemento oggetto  siete guardati-predicato verbale  
Quindi, in questo caso é giusto dire guardatI
Nel caso citato da te, invece , siamo in presenza di un Falso Riflessivo
"mi chiedo" non vuol dire, infatti, "chiedo me stesso", ma "chiedo A me stesso"
In tal caso "Se lo sono chiestO" é + corretto di "se lo sono chiestI"
La chiave di tutto é il Complemento oggetto: se c'é e se precede il participio passato, allora bisogna fare la concordanza
Se non c'é, niente concordanza.


Ps:
nel secondo caso, ovviamente

Ci hanno portatI
perlomeno fin quando sarà obbligatorio dire "Li hanno portatI"


----------



## Necsus

Andrea70 said:


> Allora, il verbo chiedersi é un falso riflessivo


QUI c'è la discussione sui verbi _pronominali_.


----------



## Alessio18911

Ciao amici! So che quando si usano lo, la, li, le come complimento diretto bisogna cambiare la desinenza del verbo: *Ho visto una palla - L'ho vistA*
_*Ho mangiato le banane - Le ho mangiatE. *_

Ma cosa si tratta dei pronomi ci, vi, ti (femminile)? Che desinenza devo mettere nelle frasi seguenti, per esempio:

1. *Ieri abbiamo dovuto lavare il nostro canguro; per fortuna il nonno ci ha aiutat...*
2. *Sei tu, Laura? Scusa, non ti avevo riconosciut...!*
3. *Ho sentito che voi suonate alla porta - Vi ho sentit... suonare alla porta.*

*Ringrazio tutti in anticipo!*


----------



## xmas50

Ciao Alessio,

con mi, ti, ci e vi sicuramente femminili, le frasi sono:
1. ... per fortuna il nonno ci ha aiutate
2. ... non ti avevo riconosciuta
3. ... vi ho sentite suonare alla porta

ma con mi, ti, ci, vi non è obbligatorio concordare il participio passato con il pronome, per cui sono corrette anche:

1. ... per fortuna il nonno ci ha aiutato
2. ... non ti avevo riconosciuto
3. ... vi ho sentito suonare alla porta


----------



## dodriuxIT

Ciao a tutti!
Ieri sera stavo cercando su internet una spiegazione completa sull'uso del congiuntivo, dal momento che spesso viene utilizzato impropriamente. 
Ho trovato un eserciziario sul web che proponeva la seguente:
"Suppongo che Francesca (mettersi) ... il cappotto prima di uscire ieri pomeriggio". 
Io ho compilato la frase così: "Suppongo che Francesca *si sia messa *il cappotto prima di uscire ieri pomeriggio". 
Quando sono andato a controllare la soluzione, quest'ultima segnalava un errore nella risposta, correggendola in questo modo:
"Suppondo che Francesca *si sia messo* il cappotto prima di uscire ieri pomeriggio". 
Perchè ha utilizzato il maschile? Mettersi non è mica un riflessivo che si riferisce al soggetto?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hai ragione. Quella correzione è sbagliata.

Benvenuto.


----------



## jazyk

Ma ho letto nel Serianni che in questo tipo di costruzione si può fare la concordanza sia con il soggetto sia con l'oggetto, qualcosa del tipo: Loro si sono mangiati una mela oppure Loro si sono mangiata una mela. Preferisco la prima, ma il Serianni dice che vanno bene entrambe, benché la seconda non sia tanto comune.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ah vero, non avevo pensato al cappotto. 
Ma direi che la concordanza con l'oggetto al giorno d'oggi suona antiquata, e per certo è rarissima (lo dimostra il fatto che non l'ho riconosciuta a prima vista).


----------



## zipp404

Parrà una sciocca domanda ma mi domando perché il participio passato "condannat*o*" è al maschile quando il referente del pronome accusativo "*mi"* [cioè chi parla] è una donna.

Tanto tu sei pervasa da un'inquietudine selvatica e priva di nome, altrettanto tua madre era pervasa dall'ideologia. Per lei il fatto che [io] parlassi di cose piccole anziché grandi era fonte di riprovazione. Mi chiamava reazionari*a* e malat*a* di fantasie borghese. Secondo il suo punto di vista io era ricc*a* e, in quanto tale, dedit*a* al superfluo, al lusso, naturalmente incline al male. Da come mi guardava certe volte ero sicur*a* che se ci fosse stato un tribunale del popolo, e lei ne fosse stata a capo, *mi* avrebbe *condannato* a morte.
[Tamaro, _Vo dove ti porta il cuore_]

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ciao, 

in questo vecchio thread al quale ho unito la tua discussione hai da leggere per mezza giornata. 
Ti riporto la parte che ti interessa (nel post numero 1):


> "Con le particelle 'mi','ti','ci','vi' in funzione di complemento oggetto l'obbligo di concordanza è facoltativo"


----------



## Akire72

Secondo me è tutta una questione di soggetto o complemento oggetto.

*Io* sono stat*a* *condannata* pagare una multa.
*Il tribunale* mi ha *condannata/o* a pagare una multa.


----------



## giorgiob

Andrea70 said:


> Salve
> La regola é semplice e dovrebbe sempre essere rispettata:
> Quando il complemento oggetto precede il participio passato, quest'ultimo si accorda secondo genere e numero al complemento oggetto. Quindi dire "Grazie per averci seguitO", come fanno tantissimi presentatori di telegiornale, é, secondo me, un grave errore.
> In francese questa regola vale sempre, senza eccezioni.
> Per i fautori del "grazie per averci seguitO", una domanda:
> perché dovremmo mantenere l'O finale per ci e vi (ci ha vistO / Vi ha vistO) e invece per Li, questa regola ci é preculsa? (nessuno potrebbe dire "Li ha vistO")
> Voglio dire: Ci e Vi non hanno forse dignità di plurale come Li?
> Se provassimo a portare più rispetto per la nostra lingua, magari cominciando a seguire sempre questa piccola regola?
> Spero di non avervi tediatI



Secondo me (ma non sono un esperto e vado a intuito) una costruzione come "Grazie per averci seguito" viene usata perché "ci" e "vi" possono essere usati sia come complemento oggetto che come complemento di termine. Quindi:
Vi ho portato il libro.
Vi ho portati a casa.

Per la terza persona plurale ci sono due forme diverse:
Ho portato loro il libro (oppure "Gli ho portato il libro" che, a rigore, sarebbe maschile singolare).
Li ho portati a casa.

Quindi "Vi ho portato a casa" forse si è diffuso come un incrocio fra "Vi ho portati a casa" e "Vi ho portato un libro".

Una costruzione come *"Li ho portato a casa" non è mai stata favorita da un *"Li ho portato un libro" che non esiste.

A me "Vi ho portato a casa" non suona sbagliato, anche se non riesco a dare una spiegazione logica a questa forma. Forse ci si deve abituare all'idea che la lingua cambia e forme che erano considerate sbagliate diventano di uso comune.

Per esempio, a scuola mi insegnavano che "gli" come complemento di termine al plurale è sbagliato. Ora lo sento invece usare continuamente e lo uso anch'io. Stesso discorso per "lui" e "lei" usati come soggetto: credo che nessuno direbbe "egli" o "ella" come si insegnava a scuola 30 anni fa.


----------



## Propo

Salve a tutti. Ho un dubbio che concerne questa frase:

Sempre nel 1226 Luigi verrà consacrato re e riceverà l’omaggio dei baroni e dei prelati  in modo da evitare un prolungato interregno che avrebbe lasciato aperta la possibilità di ingerenze ed intromissioni da parte di nobili e parenti vari [...].​
Io penso che sia corretto utilizzare "che avrebbe lasciata aperta" la possibilità, ma non ne ho la certezza. Voi che dite? Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Propo said:


> Io penso che sia corretto utilizzare "che avrebbe lasciata aperta" la possibilità, ma non ne ho la certezza.


Ciao, Propo e benvenut@ in WRF!
Sei liber@ di farlo se credi. Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca (CLIC):


> La casistica [di forme composte di verbi con ausiliare avere] è ricca di esempi e conferma, come ha rilevato Serianni nella sua Grammatica italiana che “l’uso più tradizionale sembra essere o essere stato quello di accordare il participio col complemento oggetto, sia che questo seguisse il participio, sia che lo precedesse”, ma “la tendenza attuale è quella di lasciare invariato il participio, quale che sia la posizione del complemento oggetto: tuttavia se l’oggetto è rappresentato da un pronome (es.: chi ti ha accompagnata?) i casi di accordo sono ancora abbastanza frequenti.”


----------



## ROSAFrancia

salve a tutti,
anch'io sono francese e anch'io ho delle domande....
ho letto il vostro forum interamente. Si, si!!!
ecco quello che ho capito :
l'uso vuole che, col verbo avere, il p.p. non si accordi col complemente sia davanti sia dietro il verbo, eccettato quando questo complemente è LO, LA, LI, LE. 
corretto?
ma io direi che questa regola vale anche con NE. Si o no?

e quando io (donna) dico mi sono lavata le mani, è corretto? e mi sono lavate le mani? e me le sono lavate? me le sono lavata? quest'ultima non mi piace....
infatti sono le mani ad essere lavate...
io direi : mi sono lavate le mani, o anche mi sono lavato le mani... 
e me le sono lavate...
grazie di rispondere, dicendo se siete sicuri... o quasi (che non è lo stesso)


----------



## marco.cur

Mi sono lavata le mani (io soggetto femminile).
Mi sono lavato le mani (io soggetto maschile).
Me le sono lavate.
Ho lavato (io sogg. sia maschile sia femminile) le lenzuola. Le ho lavate.


----------



## ROSAFrancia

grazie mille per la risposta cosi rapida!!!
e con NE, è obbligatorio accordare o no?
della pizza ne ho mangiata?
ne ho mangiato?...
allora?


----------



## aelfgar

marco.cur said:


> Mi sono lavata le mani (io soggetto femminile).



Questo mi sorprende. Non sapevo che il participio dovesse concordare col oggetto indiretto - credevo che concordasse soltanto col oggetto diretto.


----------



## infinite sadness

ROSAFrancia said:


> grazie mille per la risposta cosi rapida!!!
> e con NE, è obbligatorio accordare o no?
> della pizza ne ho mangiata?
> ne ho mangiato?...
> allora?


Dipende, a volte sì, a volte no.

_Ne ho mangiato qualcuna.
Ne ho mangiate due.
Ne ho mangiato un pezzo.
_


----------



## Necsus

marco.cur said:


> Mi sono lavata le mani (io soggetto femminile).
> Mi sono lavato le mani (io soggetto maschile).
> Me le sono lavate.
> Ho lavato (io sogg. sia maschile sia femminile) le lenzuola. Le ho lavate.


Anche "mi sono lavat*e* le mani". Ebbene sì. Dal post #49:


> ... la 'regola' è che in presenza dell'ausiliare _essere_ il participio si accorda con il nome a cui si riferisce, però con i _verbi pronominali transitivi_ si può accordare sia con il soggetto che con il complemento oggetto (i bambini si sono lavati/ lavate le orecchie).


----------



## ROSAFrancia

infinite sadness said:


> Dipende, a volte sì, a volte no.
> 
> _Ne ho mangiato qualcuna.
> Ne ho mangiate due.
> Ne ho mangiato un pezzo.
> _



scusatemi... ma alla domanda : "è obbligatorio"" l'accordo con NE, la risposta "A VOLTE, SI, A VOLTE NO", per me non è tanta chiaro......
allora? è obbligatorio o si fa come ci si la sente?


----------



## Necsus

Dal post #55:
"...nell'illustrare l'accordo del participio passato con l'ausiliare _avere_ quando vi sia un complemento oggetto, lo stesso Serianni dice che "non si può indicare una norma stabile" (sia che l'oggetto sia anteposto o posposto), tranne che ["è invariabile quando faccia parte di una locuzione verbale", e che] "si ha l'obbligo di accordo quando il participio si riferisca a uno dei seguenti pronomi atoni precedenti: _lo, la, li, le_".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ricordo che abbiamo anche un utilissimo elenco di grammatiche e altre risorse consultabili online, tutte raccolte *qui* e qui:*Dizionari e                   glossari online, risorse esterne a WordReference** ; e altro ancora qui.*


----------



## Galamesh

Ciao a tutti,

Ho un duvio per favore.

I verbi modali (volere, dovere, potere) devono concordare con genero e numero del participio passato?

Ad esempio

Ho voluto mangiare la pizza.

....

L'ho voluta mangiare


o

Ho voluto mangiarla

o 

Ho voluta mangiarla

Grazie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Galamesh, benvenuto/a 
Ho unito la tua discussione a una già esistente sull'accordo del participio passato: ci sono molti contributi utili che puoi leggere, prima del tuo post.

La regola grammaticale è citata nel post n. 1 ed è questa:


> 'Il participio rimane invariato quanto l'ausiliare è avere(i cani hanno abbaiato)'...'la grammatica consente(non obbliga) di concordare il participio
> dei verbi transitivi con il complemento oggetto,quando questo precede il verbo'. es Le donne che ho viste.
> Mentre l'unico caso in cui è obbligatorio concordare il participio con il complemento oggetto si ha "quando il complemento oggetto è costituito dai pronomi atoni:'lo' 'la' 'li' ". es. L'ho(lei) vista arrivare -->costruzione obbligatoria.



Quindi, per quanto riguarda i tuoi esempi:



> Ho voluto mangiare la pizza. -
> 
> ....
> 
> L'ho voluta mangiare il complemento oggetto è il pronome atono "la" e precede il verbo, quindi vale la concordanza obbligatoria.
> 
> 
> o
> 
> Ho voluto mangiarla  il complemento oggetto è il pronome atono "la", che questa volta segue il verbo, quindi il participio rimane invariato.
> 
> o
> 
> Ho voluta mangiarla  questa frase è sbagliata, per il motivo spiegato sopra.




Nota di moderazione
_Prego gli amici che leggono questo thread di intervenire solo dopo aver letto i messaggi già presenti, tenendo in considerazione gli avvisi al post #88 e __ #93 
Grazie _


----------



## danieldaylewis

IN questa frase, considerando che colui che parla è un uomo, il participio concorda con il suo soggetto?
La frase risulta corretta?

"Credo di essermi fatto scappare la sola donna di cui sia mai stato innamorato"


Grazie a tutti
Ciao


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, DDL (complimenti per il nick!)



> IN questa frase, considerando che colui che parla è un uomo, il participio concorda con il suo soggetto? Sì
> La frase risulta corretta? Sì
> 
> "Credo di essermi fatto scappare la sola donna di cui sia mai stato innamorato"


----------



## Correctrix

ROSAFrancia said:


> infinite sadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipende, a volte sì, a volte no.
> 
> _Ne ho mangiato qualcuna.
> Ne ho mangiate due.
> Ne ho mangiato un pezzo.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> scusatemi... ma alla domanda : "è obbligatorio"" l'accordo con NE, la risposta "A VOLTE, SI, A VOLTE NO", per me non è tanta chiaro......
> allora? è obbligatorio o si fa come ci si la sente?
Click to expand...

Mi sembra che si possa:



non accordare il participio con nulla, 
accordare il participio col pronome _ne_, 
accordare il participio col quantificatore. 

Inoltre, mi sembra che sia normale l'opzione 2, sovrattutto quando c'è un quantificatore, e l'accordo con il quantificatore sarebbe lo stesso.

Cioè, parlando di queste pizze, possiamo dire "Ne ho mangiate", e se non facciamo la concordanza non è uno sbaglio.  Se aggiungiamo "due", "tre", "tante", "poche", "troppe", sarabbe strano non accordare il participio perché sia il "ne" (="pizze") sia il quantificatore suggeriscono "mangiate", e diciamo dunque "Ne ho mangiate troppe".

Invece, se aggiungiamo "un po'", "un pezzo", "una" or "due chili", questo quantificatore non suggerisce lo stesso numero e lo stesso genere che suggerisce il "ne" (="pizze"), ed abbiamo allora un motivo di dubbio.  Perciò si potrebbe dire: "Ne ho mangiato/e un pezzo", "Ne ho mangiato/e/a una", e "Ne ho mangiato/e/i due chili".

Che ne pensate?  Come lo direste?



Akire72 said:


> In teoria secondo me è più corretto dire "quel playboy da 4 soldi ci ha conquistate tutte quante" però ammetto che parlando è più facile che io dica "il mio ragazzo mi ha conquistato con un sorriso"


Ma quelle frasi non sono uguali.  La prima ha un quantificatore e la seconda no.

"Lui ci ha conquistato." — Vabbè, oggigiorno si parla così.
"Lui ci ha conquistate tutte quante." — Ci sono due parole che ci spingono a considerare il sesso ed il numero delle persone.


"Il mio ragazzo mi ha conquistato con un sorriso." — Vabbè, oggigiorno si parla così.
"Il mio ragazzo mi ha tutta conquistata con un sorriso." — Come possiamo dimenticare il femminile con questo "tutta"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Cari amici,*
> 
> *a questa discussione contribuiscono la bellezza di 88 messaggi, alcuni dei quali illuminanti. Prendiamoci quindi la briga di leggerli PRIMA di fare una domanda che è già stata fatta oppure dare una risposta che è già stata data.
> Questo anche per una forma di rispetto per chi ha speso il suo tempo per postare il suo contributo che quindi è cattiva educazione ignorare.*


----------



## bearded

Correctrix said:


> Perciò si potrebbe dire: "Ne ho mangiato/e un pezzo", "Ne ho mangiato/e/a una", e "Ne ho mangiato/e/i due chili".
> Che ne pensate? Come lo direste?


Lo so che la domanda è stata posta nel 2014, ma non riesco a trattenermi dal rispondere.
Basandomi solo sul mio 'orecchio' di italiano medio e senza considerare complesse regole grammaticali, direi che (anche se il ''ne'' si riferisce al plurale ''le pizze'') si può dire solo ''ne ho mangiato un pezzo'', ''ne ho mangiata una'', ''ne ho mangiato/-i due chili''.  Le stesse frasi con ''mangiate'' suonano assolutamente sbagliate.


----------

